# Crypt ID?



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Could use some help with this one, it was given to me awhile back by a friend, before I even knew what a crypt was lol, currently being grown submersed in my tank, and was debating putting it in my emersed setup.

I actually like it submerged so I'm on the fence, I know they're harder to ID when submerged but i figured I'd give it a shot, thanks in advance.


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

The picture isn't showing up for me


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Really? They show up on my iPad, anybody else not seeing them?


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah it shows a broken picture to me. I'm on an iPhone so same software as you


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

I see it, but can't tell what it is for sure: for that growing it emersed to get it to flowering is really the best. My guess would be that it's a _C. wendtii_ though.


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah i figured wendtii also, just figured maybe someone could tell a little more. I think i might try it emersed. Thanks guys


----------



## Tattooedfool83 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have one emersed. Grows quick and looks fantastic


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It's almost impossible to tell without a spathe to identify it. Where did it come from?


----------



## denske (Jul 28, 2013)

It was given to me by a guy used live near me that got me into planted tanks, but have no way of contacting him anymore. I'll see how it does in my emersed setup.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

I'd put it in an emersed setup and let it grow. If it's a Wendtii sp. you should have a spathe within a year (if your conditions are good). Wendtii is a very easy to grow plant and can adapt to many different tank parameters. 

As has already been mentioned, it's nearly impossible to tell without a spathe or a tissue sample sent to a lab. Could be a Wendtii, could be a Nurii, could be a Lingga variety, or many others. Those can all look similar, and until you get a spathe it's going to be a guessing game.


----------

